
Ask HN: Stanford students asking, how to help out with the coronavirus response? - davidtsong
Hi HN,<p>My friend and I are Stanford CS students pursuing biocomp and AI. We are terrified at the thought of hospitals being overwhelmed soon and we want to do whatever it takes to help save lives from Coronavirus in the US.<p>We have some thoughts on how to proceed, but we are still reaching out to people in the field (gov, hospitals, etc.)<p>How should we best contribute in terms of problems we should solve? Is there anyone we should talk to?
======
mtmail
These have been posted recently, maybe you can join those teams

"Crowdsourced list of tech projects relating to Coronavirus"
[https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/](https://coronavirustechhandbook.com/)
and

"Show HN: Engineering group to help medical staff against Covid-19"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22537426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22537426)

~~~
davidtsong
This is really helpful, thank you for sharing!

------
mehh
Wash your hands ;)

